# new to me 13 " s.b. lathe



## wrenchbender (Aug 20, 2012)

this afternoon i went and looked at a s.b. 13"tool room lathe and a large universal dividing head.

 by what i can discern the lathe is  early 40s vintage based on the "in/out" lever location. the ways were clean and straight. as far as i could tell. the feed screw on the front was in good shape. the cross and compound slides had a 1/4 of a turn of free play. i get a 6" 3 jaw 8"4 jaw and a 8" face plate. no tool post or cutters.

the dividing head is british has a 6" 3 jaw chuck and a tail stock and 2 large dividing plates.

the asking price was $1,100 canadian dollars.

i  traded a small utility trailer for the equipment. the trailler is 5'4"w X 8' L on a 3,500 lb axle. i will be dropping the trailer off in a few weeks when i get home from my next run and have a chance to wire the lights.

finally i will be makin chips.


----------



## Old Iron (Aug 20, 2012)

Well lets try this again! I have a 1953 13" S.B. it has the collet setup taper attachment and other things. These are really good machines, I've made a lot of stuff with mine.

Paul


----------



## wrenchbender (Aug 20, 2012)

i do not have the taper attachment altho i would really like it.
i can't wait to get it home. had a couple deals fall apart in the wait time.
next on my agenda are a milling machine and a plasma cutter.

I resoponded to an ad a while ago offering to trade some stuff i have laying around for another lathe this one is an 16" swing X 52"  between centers. I hadn't heard anything from the guy and the ad was reposted a couple time since. sunday night i got a reply from the guy he wants to see my trade offers.
he says he has the gears to cut imp. and met. threads. well here is his ad. and I would flip this one if i did finish the deal. I'm a little apprehensive about this deal given the elapsed time from my original post to now I'm kind of thinking he has a piece of junk



8 ft X 16 inch swing  SOUTH-BEND Lathe

Catalog # 17-E   Serial # 78752

52 inches between centers

Reconditioned-in working order

All gears for metric/imperial threading,

Life center and new electric reverse switch

Tool-holders and some spare parts

New 2 HP motor, 230V single phase

1x12 inch- 3 jaw chuck

1x12 inch- 4 jaw chuck

1x  8 inch- 3 jaw chuck

1x14 inch –face plate

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=401098957&back=-1&ImageIndex=1


----------



## ScubaSteve (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool! Lots of stuff out there for SB's....but 13" stuff is a little harder to come by. When you get a chance, post pics!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 21, 2012)

Heck I am to the point where I have to sell a machine to make room for a new one----oh---- we likes pics.


----------



## Benji (Aug 22, 2012)

Serial # 78752 was shipped July or August of 1938.


----------



## wrenchbender (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the info Benji on that sn. and as soon as i get my paws on it the pic will be up.
 some times it takes me several days to get back to my computer. trucking takes alot of my hobby time.
lumber from winnipeg mb to lincoln ne empty to sioux falls sd and a d6 cat to winnipeg mb in two days.


----------

